# Restarting your spectrum equipment (through app).



## My Cape is a Recliner (Oct 5, 2019)

Has anyone done this, and found that it actually worked to solve the problems, either permanently or temporarily? 
On the MY SPECTRUM app, there are Icons on the bottom. Under SERVICES - It can go through and check your equipment. The options are INTERNET, VOICE, and TV. Internet will let you check the status of your modem. Under TV it shows the equipment options for the Tuning adapter (, receiver,) and Cablecard, AND *gives you the option to reset both*. I am wondering if this is the same reset that most agents don't seem to know how to do. I can reset mine, but wondering if anyone has actually been able to use this to solve their issue?


----------



## UCLABB (May 29, 2012)

I have done that a few times. But it's been a while and I think it just listed the TAs, not the cable card.


----------



## Qbert81 (Aug 29, 2019)

I see the same thing on the app, but have only reset the TA. Always been curious what happens when you reset the cable card, but didn't want to risk it. Are there any improvements or changes when the CC is reset?


----------



## lhvetinari (Jun 24, 2019)

I accidentally did cable card once and it didn't do jack. I assume it sends a "Reboot" signal like it does for other equipment, which gets promptly ignored because the cablecard can't really do that, can it.

That being said, when my modem gets all confused, sending the signal from the spectrum app reboots it just fine - which beats the pants out of climbing behind my TV stand.


----------

